# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  روشهای ارسال و دریافت SMS

## amironline

همونجور که میدونین دستورات AT یکی از روشهای ارسال و دریافت SMS هست، آیا روش دیگری هم برای اینکار هست؟

این سوال از اینجا به ذهنم رسید که من با گوشی 3500 نوکیا و از طریق دستورات AT میتونم SMS ارسال کنم ولی برای دریافت با دستورات AT مشکل دارم، ولی وقتی نرم افزار گوشیهای نوکیا یعنی Nokia PC Suite رو اجرا می‌کنم در همون صفحه اول SMS های دریافتی رو نشون میده

حالا بنظرتون این نرم‌افزار از چه روشی استفاده میکنه؟

----------


## babak_delphi

اگر شما از زبان دلفی استفاده می کنید ، در بخش دلفی به اندازه کافی بحث شده
مراجعه کنید

----------


## noorsoft

من خودم با دستورات AT کار کردم هیچ مشکلی وجود نداشته در واقع نرم افزار نوکیا هم از همین دستورات استفاده میکنه 
اگه قراره نرم افزار PC SUIT را نصب کنید میتونین از برنامه  TextMessageEditor.exe استفاده کنید

----------


## amironline

فکر کنم بهتره سوالم رو یه بار دیگه بپرسم 
Nokia PC Suite از چه روشی برای ارسال و دریافت پیام کوتاه استفاده میکنه؟ از دستورات AT ؟

----------


## noorsoft

دقیقا از دستورات AT استفاده میکنه

----------


## amironline

> دقیقا از دستورات AT استفاده میکنه


خوب اگه از دستورات AT استفاده ميكنه، پس چرا من نمي‌تونم با همين دستورات SMSها رو بخونم؟

----------


## noorsoft

موبایل شما از طریق Com به سیستم متصل شده یا USB?

----------


## amironline

از طريق usb

----------


## noorsoft

شما در Hyper terminal  به راحتی میتونین به موبایل وصل شین و دستورات ارسال و دریافت کنین 
اگه توضیحات بییشتر لازم دارین تا مرحله به مرحله رند را توضیح بدم ببینین اشکال کار کجاست

موفق باشید

----------


## amironline

> شما در Hyper terminal  به راحتی میتونین به موبایل وصل شین و دستورات ارسال و دریافت کنین 
> اگه توضیحات بییشتر لازم دارین تا مرحله به مرحله رند را توضیح بدم ببینین اشکال کار کجاست
> 
> موفق باشید


من در دريافت هيجگونه مشكلي ندارم ولي نميتونم چيزي رو بخونم

----------


## shamsoft

> من در دريافت هيجگونه مشكلي ندارم ولي نميتونم چيزي رو بخونم


خب SMS ها به فرمت PDU -- *P*rotocol *D*escription *U*nit  هستند! باید Decode بشن.
*Online PDU Encoder and Decoder*

----------


## amironline

خوب منظورم اين بود كه نميشه از گوشي خوند نه اينكه فرمتش قابل خوندن نباشه

----------


## amironline

نتيجه اجراي دستور خواندن پيام در hyper terminal

AT+CMGR
ERROR

----------


## reza6384

خول معلومه اینجوری Error میده. این AT+CMGR باید مساوی یه چیزی باشه.

برای خوندن SMS ها بزنید :


AT+CPMS="ME" ' Preferred Message Storage = Phone
AT+CMGL=1 ' Read Inbox

----------


## vahid_d_0101

چه چوری میشه اس ام اس هایی که هنوز خوانده نشده را فقط دید.

----------


## amironline

خوب مشكل منم همينه ديگه، موقع اجراي اين دستور خطا ميده

AT+CPMS="ME"
ERROR

----------


## reza6384

> چه چوری میشه اس ام اس هایی که هنوز خوانده نشده را فقط دید.


همونطور که هم تو این تاپیک و تاپیک های دیگه بحث شده ممکنه برخی گوشیها یک سری دستورات AT رو ساپورت نکنند. مثلاغ گوشی نوکیا N73 من هم دستور AT+CMPS و دستور AT+CMGL رو ساپورت نمی کنه. ( تاپیک پر استفاده ترین دستورات AT را ببینید. ) برای دیدن پیام های خوانده نشده AT+CMGL=0 رو بزنید.

----------

